# zu viel Traffic, wohin damit?



## blubber (2. November 2003)

Hi,

hab folgendes "Problem" 
Ich hatte bei meinem aktuellen Provider 1 Gbyte Space sowie 10 Gbyte Traffic. Momentan ist da eine Aktion am laufen, welche für 1 € Aufpreis im Monat den Traffic verfünffacht, sprich 50 Gbyte (und das nicht zeitlich begrenzt, sondern für immer). Naja, da hab ich natürlich zugeschlagen, auch wenn ich momentan keine 50 Gbyte brauch, aber so günstig kommt man nicht oft an Traffic. 
Jetzt kam mir die Idee, dass ich einen Teil des Traffics (z.B. 40 Gbyte / Monat) "ausleihen" könnte, und als Gegenleistung evtl Werbung für meine Homepage oder ähnliches erhalte. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt, oder was würdet ihr mit dem Traffic sinnvolles anfangen ?

bye


----------



## Erpel (2. November 2003)

Warez gegen geld per FTP anbieten *g* Nur ein Witz.
Naja, bei 1 Gb Speicher würde ich genau wie du gesagt hast, Menschen gegen Geld, oder Freunden für lau einfach Webspace zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2003)

*meld* Ich meld mich schon mal an, wo muß ich unterschreiben?


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hehe, naja wie gesagt, es geht mehr um den Traffic als um den Speicher (wobei ich momentan auch 1 Gbyte bei weitem nicht brauch).
Hatte halt gedacht, falls jemand z.B. irgendwas zum Download anbieten will (was evtl auch einige downloaden werden), aber halt zu wenig Traffic hat.

Eine Datenbank und einen FTP Account kann ich auch noch springen lassen, wie gesagt, ich erwarte dafür jetzt nicht Geld oder so, Werbung würde schon reichen (natürlich sollte die Werbung aber auch von mehr als 2 User / Monat gesehen werden )

Bei Interesse einfach PM oder eben hier rein posten.

bye


----------



## Tobias K. (14. November 2003)

moin


@blubber
Bei welchem Provider hast den Webspace denn?
Ich überlege mir schon länger Webserver anzuschaffen,  der aber (von jemandem der Auskennt) verwaltet wird, da ich mich selbst nur mit dem nötigsten in dem Bereich auskenne.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (14. November 2003)

Hi,

bin seit ein paar Monaten nun bei netclusive.de und sehr zufrieden. Bis Ende Dezember gibt es eben die Aktion "Take5", wo man für ein Euro mehr das fünffache an Traffic erhält. netclusive wurde von webhostlist mit "TopSpeed" und "TopPerformer" ausgezeichnet.

bye

P.S. Falls du gedenkst, dort zu bestellen, schreib mir vorher bitte eine PM


----------



## dPo2000 (15. November 2003)

cn remix braucht traffic - schreib mir @ icq please  !

:]


----------



## strao (20. November 2003)

Vorsichtig sein, untervermietung ist wahrscheinlich per AGB verboten!

Tauschgeschäfte ala Traffic gegen Werbung, könnten auch schon als untervermietung gezählt werden.. (nicht sicher, kommt auf Provider an!)


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

nungut, man könnte es auch als Sponsoring auslegen. Dass man hierfür dann Werbung erhält sieht man "von außen" ja nicht unbedingt als Gegenleistung an.....

Wobei ich eben in den AGB nachgeschaut habe, und nicht wirklich etwas zu dem Thema finden konnte, wird schon passen 

bye

P.S. das Angebot ist immernoch offen.


----------

